# [Japanese NR] Oto Aoyagi 3x3 Blindfolded 23.98 mean of 3



## okayama (Mar 19, 2018)

Excellent solves! Huge congrats!
That mean (23.98) places 2nd in Asia, 9th in the world. 
He memorized the first cube in 6 seconds. 

Done at YRCC Open 2018.
Cube: Gan Air SM (blue screw)
Scrambles:

F2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 U B L' U2 R' U' R F U R U2 B2 Rw' Uw'
R2 U2 R2 U R2 D R2 U L2 F2 L R B' D' R' U2 F' L' D U2 B2 Rw2
F2 R2 D' U' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 U F R' F2 D2 F2 D2 B' F' U B' Rw Uw


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 20, 2018)

That first solve memo is amazing.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 21, 2018)

Why are half the people wearing masks?


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 24, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Why are half the people wearing masks?



There are some pollution levels that are crossed in the area, so the local authorities request all the people in it just to wear a mask for safety.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 24, 2018)

Beast solving, and very good memo.
The execution can be more fluid, but I am no one to comment since I have have rocky and locky execution myself.


----------

